# Wiehen-Säuberungsaktion am Samstag 19.9!



## JENSeits (18. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

die ein oder Anderen haben vielleicht mitbekommen, dass es im Wiehen Konflikte gibt. Die IG Wiehentrails (z.B. bei Whatsapp & Instagram vertreten) hat nun am internationalen Aufräumtag eine Aktion angemeldet und genehmigt bekommen.
Hier gibt es mehr Infos: https://www.worldcleanupday.de/veranstaltungen/clean-wiehen-in-bad-oeynhausen-nordrhein-westfalen/

LG Jens


----------

